# Cinepiano clicking noise?



## poly6 (Sep 2, 2021)

So I just recently purchased Cinepiano based on all the positive reviews. But once I started working with, I noticed a slight clicking noise on the attack of certain keys at certain velocities. And now that I hear it, I can't unhear it and it makes Cinepiano unusable to me. E.g. it's in certain medium velocity samples of C5 but it's also in several other keys. I've gone back to listen to some of the Youtube video reviews (e.g. Merriam Music's review at around 7:45 or Christopher Siu's at around 10:45) and I can hear it in their reviews. In the reviews, I usually attribute noise like this to the recording of the reviews picking up the keyboard controller, but in this case, it isn't - it's actually in the samples. It's not in all keys/velocities but it's in enough of them that I can't imagine using Cinepiano for anything. 

I've contacted Cinesample and even asked for a refund but they have a no refund policy. And their response was they are planning major updates across their products and they'll look into this but can't promise anything.

So is it just me or are others also hearing this? At least I bought in on sale but to me it's still a waste of my money.


----------



## CGR (Sep 2, 2021)

poly6 said:


> So I just recently purchased Cinepiano based on all the positive reviews. But once I started working with, I noticed a slight clicking noise on the attack of certain keys at certain velocities. And now that I hear it, I can't unhear it and it makes Cinepiano unusable to me. E.g. it's in certain medium velocity samples of C5 but it's also in several other keys. I've gone back to listen to some of the Youtube video reviews (e.g. Merriam Music's review at around 7:45 or Christopher Siu's at around 10:45) and I can hear it in their reviews. In the reviews, I usually attribute noise like this to the recording of the reviews picking up the keyboard controller, but in this case, it isn't - it's actually in the samples. It's not in all keys/velocities but it's in enough of them that I can't imagine using Cinepiano for anything.
> 
> I've contacted Cinesample and even asked for a refund but they have a no refund policy. And their response was they are planning major updates across their products and they'll look into this but can't promise anything.
> 
> So is it just me or are others also hearing this? At least I bought in on sale but to me it's still a waste of my money.


Just called up CinePiano and I can't hear any obvious problems on that key or any others. CinePiano does have a fairly prominent hammer attack - could it be that you're hearing? Would be interested to hear an example of the click you're hearing. BTW, releasing the sustain pedal sometimes triggers a "chirp" sound (it happens in a few Kontakt based sampled pianos). Wonder if it's that?

Aside from that, I've just been reminded how lush and full sounding CinePiano is. I need to use it more


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 2, 2021)

I use CP a lot, almost every day. Yes, there is a very low clicking noise which i also noticed as hammer attack. At first i wondered what it is and where it was coming from. For me its about realism and doesn’t distract me at all. In CP i always Lower the Rel. slider at the bottom left btw.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 2, 2021)

CGR said:


> Would be interested to hear an example of the click you're hearing.


Its not in the attack.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 2, 2021)

Would that small click every be heard in the actual context of recorded piece of music?


----------



## CGR (Sep 3, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Its not in the attack.


Slight Hammer mechanism noise? Doesn't bother me – real pianos close mic'd make all sorts of subtle mechanism noises.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 3, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Would that small click every be heard in the actual context of recorded piece of music?


No, but it can be distracting when playing or just sinking into listening closely. Not for me in this case, but when there is something that sticks out and sounds unnatural (repetitive) your can lose the focus.


----------



## CGR (Sep 3, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> No, but it can be distracting when playing or just sinking into listening closely. Not for me in this case, but when there is something that sticks out and sounds unnatural (repetitive) your can lose the focus.


Yeah, it's the repetitive nature of these quirks/noises in sampled instruments that can distract.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 3, 2021)

CGR said:


> Slight Hammer mechanism noise? Doesn't bother me – real pianos close mic'd make all sorts of subtle mechanism noises.


Yep, its only on the close mic. What may be bothering, is that its not present on all keys and therefore can lead a beautiful ear to avoid those keys…hah.

ALT piano for example is full of mechanical noises, and its a strength of it.


----------



## poly6 (Sep 3, 2021)

Here's a recording to show what I'm hearing. There's a slight click at the beginning of the top note each time I hit it. It does not sound like a hammer (at least not on any piano I've ever heard).

And like I said, I can hear it in Christopher Siu's Youtube review of Cinepiano. I can hear from 10:40-10:50 of the video: (3) CinePiano: The Piano Library I Use Every Day - YouTube


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 3, 2021)

Definitely hammer noise. Whenever I record my U5 I get mechanical noises just like that.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 3, 2021)

poly6 said:


> Here's a recording to show what I'm hearing. There's a slight click at the beginning of the top note each time I hit it. It does not sound like a hammer (at least not on any piano I've ever heard).
> 
> And like I said, I can hear it in Christopher Siu's Youtube review of Cinepiano. I can hear from 10:40-10:50 of the video: (3) CinePiano: The Piano Library I Use Every Day - YouTube


Then dont listen to my example whoch is a different glitch, DO NOT LISTEN. Lol


----------



## poly6 (Sep 3, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Then dont listen to my example whoch is a different glitch, DO NOT LISTEN. Lol


At least yours sounds mechanical. Mine sounds like a glitch.

But does that mean you can hear what I'm hearing? It's not just my imagination???


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 3, 2021)

poly6 said:


> At least yours sounds mechanical.


You heard it, damn. Now forget about it.


poly6 said:


> It's not just my imagination???


If its part of your imagination, let it be part of your imagination and allow it influence you in a positive way. Its a unique little gift from yourself, telling you that you are better than your tools. Now work with that inferior tools and mask their inferiority with your skill. Dont think about the worldly trading currencies, they always leave the feeling of incompleteness when sharing them.


Yes, i hear them, and i tricked myself to blame a cable or improper gain staging. Nobody want to prove me wrong, so its time to water the plants.


What im trying to say is, that you should wait for the Support to not fix it. I already dispatched a message also about my glitch, bet they run in circles now.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 3, 2021)

One thing you can do is to set the "RR Borrowing" feature to 1 or 2 semitones. This will reduce the chances of hearing the same wonky sample back to back.

Also, don't expect much in terms of updates and fixes from major sample library developers. It's almost always half-assed and rarely addresses any of the actual issues reported by users.


----------



## poly6 (Sep 3, 2021)

Jay Panikkar said:


> One thing you can do is to set the "RR Borrowing" feature to 1 or 2 semitones. This will reduce the chances of hearing the same wonky sample back to back.
> 
> Also, don't expect much in terms of updates and fixes from major sample library developers. It's almost always half-assed and rarely addresses any of the actual issues reported by users.


Thanks for the suggestion! It does help. Now I only hear the click every *other* time . Which actually does help me try to ignore it. 

And, yeah, I'm not holding out a lot of hope that an update will fix it. I'll have to decide whether I can live with the clicking. I'll try playing with the RR Borrowing trick and see if I can live with it.


----------



## fiction (Sep 5, 2021)

The only problem I’m having with cinepiano is this one: https://vi-control.net/community/th...d-when-using-cinepiano-in-fl-studio-20.92596/ and it’s driving me crazy.
I really like the sound of the piano and want to use it in current project but it’s just not possible.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 6, 2021)

poly6 said:


> At least yours sounds mechanical. Mine sounds like a glitch.


no, yours is as mechanical sounding as the other example. It's not like a technical glitch or electric click - it has the room responding giving a bit of reverb.
You can have a look at the sound in RX, it's like an integral part of the key attack.


----------



## Halfstar (Oct 5, 2021)

poly6 said:


> So I just recently purchased Cinepiano based on all the positive reviews. But once I started working with, I noticed a slight clicking noise on the attack of certain keys at certain velocities. And now that I hear it, I can't unhear it and it makes Cinepiano unusable to me. E.g. it's in certain medium velocity samples of C5 but it's also in several other keys. I've gone back to listen to some of the Youtube video reviews (e.g. Merriam Music's review at around 7:45 or Christopher Siu's at around 10:45) and I can hear it in their reviews. In the reviews, I usually attribute noise like this to the recording of the reviews picking up the keyboard controller, but in this case, it isn't - it's actually in the samples. It's not in all keys/velocities but it's in enough of them that I can't imagine using Cinepiano for anything.
> 
> I've contacted Cinesample and even asked for a refund but they have a no refund policy. And their response was they are planning major updates across their products and they'll look into this but can't promise anything.
> 
> So is it just me or are others also hearing this? At least I bought in on sale but to me it's still a waste of my money.


It's not just you, I loaded it up in Reaper yesterday and heard it. In my case it was like a "whip, whip, whip" propeller-like sound that occured when I played ANY note. Terrible. Hope an update fixes it. Stangely, I've owned it for nearly a year, never had a problem until yesterday.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm only hearing the click when I use more than 100 voices, and only when all of them release trigger at the same time. I'm still on Windows 7. If I switch from balanced power to high power CPU config, the clicks disappear.


----------



## Tekkera (Oct 5, 2021)

poly6 said:


> Here's a recording to show what I'm hearing. There's a slight click at the beginning of the top note each time I hit it. It does not sound like a hammer (at least not on any piano I've ever heard).
> 
> And like I said, I can hear it in Christopher Siu's Youtube review of Cinepiano. I can hear from 10:40-10:50 of the video: (3) CinePiano: The Piano Library I Use Every Day - YouTube


I had to turn my volume up 5 times the normal amount to hear that. Sounds like normal mechanical noises to me, I don't really see how this is deemed unusable when this sort of thing is in *every* piano library ever sampled. This sounds like a very very very minor mechanical noise. Other libraries tend to be much more egregious when it comes to any noises.


----------



## poly6 (Oct 5, 2021)

To each their own... I generally hate piano mechanical noises in piano VIs and I like playing quiet piano music with headphones which means I hear every little noise if it's there. And, no, not *every *piano library has mechanical noises like this. Yes, other libraries have louder noises but most other libraries with piano noises have ways to turn off the noises. Cinepiano provides a way to turn off the pedal noise, which I've done. But this clicking noise irritates me every time I try to use Cinepiano. 

I know, it's just me, and evidently it doesn't bother most other Cinepiano users. Buyer beware, I guess - I should have noticed it in the reviews, etc. etc. But it's still quite a bit of money spent on an instrument that I really want to love but won't use.


----------



## Tekkera (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't mean to play devils advocate, but, pretty much every library has noises unless it's in a highly controlled environment like a super dry tiny studio or DI.

Big rooms have stuff and things in them, people move around, they breathe, they sniff, they turn pages, they also aren't perfect at playing the instrument either because they are humans. I don't think if I have a single sample library recorded in a big scoring stage or something like it that is free of noises.

Yeah, it shouldn't be like that I know trust me. But asking developers to keep the literal hundreds of thousands of samples they go through per year pristine is not really within the realm of reason. They often keep them *minimal* noise, but totally noise free is an impossibility unless the library is very small and dry. I totally understand where you're coming from, but this tiny noise in particular in nothing out of the ordinary in the grand scheme of it. And when microphone perspectives get involved, noise fixing gets quite a bit dodgier. More samples more problems.

Unless it's something detrimental, unfortunately the developer probably will not do any editing of the sample content because of the way kontakt player stuff works too, making matters worse. Since you can't ship out the updated de-noised fix sample in a small patch. This one is Native Instruments fault though. If the library allows you to do it, you can even fix it yourself assuming you own Kontakt Full. I know I know, you shouldn't have to fix anything yourself and the library should be perfect and such. I truly wish this wasn't the case but it is.

It's possible you might be able to get a refund if the tiny noise makes it unusable, but you'll have to hit up Cinesamples with that. Sample devs don't typically give out refunds easily so beware.


----------



## poly6 (Oct 5, 2021)

Heh, heh. "tiny noises". I get it, you think I have unreasonable expectations. That's fine. Too each their own.... It's just like an itch that once you notice it, you can't ignore it and you have to scratch it .

I did try for a refund from Cinesamples for my "tiny noises" but no luck. 

So for now I'll stay with Garritan CFX which seemingly doesn't have "tiny noises", or at least they're tiny enough that they don't bother me. 

(oh, and Tekkera, I'm just having fun with you. Thanks, really, for your thoughts )


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 6, 2021)

zwhita said:


> I'm only hearing the click when I use more than 100 voices, and only when all of them release trigger at the same time. I'm still on Windows 7. If I switch from balanced power to high power CPU config, the clicks disappear.


On Win for Audio stuff, all energy saving settings should be on max/disabled anyway.


Thats the CPU spike im encoutering on my mac too. Will disappear after a hardware upgrade, so no worries for me there. Disabling the Liveliness reduces CPU a lot, so i keep that off for playing, no CPU spikes there.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 6, 2021)

poly6 said:


> that once you notice it, you can't ignore it and you have to scratch it .


Well, you can achieve a different perspective to it, to the point that its not bothering anymore. Sometimes taking a week off, helps. That’s what i noticed currently, and the worries disappeared.
Yea, i can be a perfectionist at this too
(up to the point where i sell everything)
but distance helps a lot. Now i enjoy it even more. CP is still my #1 Piano atm.


----------



## MegaPixel (Oct 6, 2021)

The first sample of the single note being repeated looks like this on the spectrograph, there are 3 noticeable glitches mid note, but from a playback perspective I don't really hear them, but with RX8 you would be able to fix them. I had to do it with LSS Chelo, had to correct 100s of WAV files to remove quality control issues in recording room, artist / people bumping stuff and mic's hitting their resonant frequencies.

The glitch I can't really hear it but I'm not in a quiet environment right now. I played it back a couple of times, but try it on your machine with nothing loaded but that instrument and no other software and watch your task manager and ram to see if your not pushing your machine too far? Glitches, cutting and pops can come from limited hardware often.


----------

